# Clap Switch



## zegulas (Jun 11, 2005)

Guys I need ur help. I want to make a project report on "clap switch", can someone plz tell me where could I find reference over net, I mean any links or plz u can even submit it here if u know it.


----------



## pimpom (Jun 12, 2005)

A clap switch must be one of the most enduring electronics projects. Googling for "clap switch" will turn up plenty of references. Here's one possibility - *www.electronicsforu.com/EFYLinux/circuit/may2003/ci4-clap.pdf.

I didn't have time to check the design carefully, so I can't say how well it will work, But a quick glance showed that all the parts are common ones and should be easily available at any good electronics parts shop.

One suggestion : use a BC548B for T2 instead of a plain BC548. The current drive available from the 4017 IC appears to be a bit marginal for a plain BC548.


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 12, 2005)

pimpom said:
			
		

> A clap switch must be one of the most enduring electronics projects. Googling for "clap switch" will turn up plenty of references. Here's one possibility - *www.electronicsforu.com/EFYLinux/circuit/may2003/ci4-clap.pdf.
> 
> I didn't have time to check the design carefully, so I can't say how well it will work, But a quick glance showed that all the parts are common ones and should be easily available at any good electronics parts shop.
> 
> One suggestion : use a BC548B for T2 instead of a plain BC548. The current drive available from the 4017 IC appears to be a bit marginal for a plain BC548.




will be helpful !!!!!!

Cheers !!!!!


----------



## zegulas (Jun 12, 2005)

No guys u got me wrong, I have made the project but  I need references for my project report. It has to be at least 30 pages


----------



## pimpom (Jun 12, 2005)

A 30-page treatise on a clap switch ??!! Unless you type with double-spaced 18-point font, it's going to be a challenge to fill 30 pages with a description of a clap switch.

What is the project for and what's your background in electronics ? What circuit did you use ? What are the main components at least ?

Drawing the diagram separately for each section can use up a few pages. You can stretch things by starting with the nature of sound, attack and decay times, basic electricity and electronics. You'll have to describe in detail the working principles of a microphone, transistors, resistors, relays, etc., bias levels, timers, monostable and bistable multivibrators, clipping levels, saturated switches, pulse techniques, triggering, and so on.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jun 12, 2005)

Add a datasheet of all components used, explain the powersupply model do something with the funamentals of electomagnatics in case u use a relay it can go on to cover 100 pages its just cut copy stuff use google.


----------

